# Ultimate Streamline Moderne



## MrVillageIdiot (Nov 14, 2014)

Katz Drug Store, Kansas City MO. (Side note, we used to have a similar one in OKC before urban renewal)
















Ours in OKC, now demolished. (In the back ground is the Hotel Biltmore, now demolished)


----------



## kareen21 (Feb 3, 2015)

Why the clock show the different time...


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

MrVillageIdiot said:


> Katz Drug Store, Kansas City MO. (Side note, we used to have a similar one in OKC before urban renewal)


They ruined it with that opaque black panelling at the street level. Hopefully one day it will be restored to its rightful state hno:


----------



## MrVillageIdiot (Nov 14, 2014)

ThatOneGuy said:


> They ruined it with that opaque black panelling at the street level. Hopefully one day it will be restored to its rightful state hno:


Heres what it looked like before. (Not sure when these pictures were taken.)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Well it's better now, but I'm talking about restoring the original 1930s street level facade, or constructing one that isn't hideous


----------



## beaniepotato (Jul 7, 2013)

*Athena - Leicester, United Kingdom*

Designed by Robert Arthur Bullivant and once known as the Leicester Odeon, it was completed in the ripe year of 1936. Apparently it has a long history of abuse, and ultimately had to close in the 90's. If this picture taken straight from Google is anything to go by, I'd say it was in a very sorry state...











However, things didn't end tragically for the building, as it was renovated and re-opened to the public again at some point in the early turn of the century. Nowadays it should pretty much look like it originally did in the 30's

Athena Odoen by C J Paul (chris), on Flickr


And the most fun is that I actually saw this one in person while I was in Leicester last summer. I thought I would have a better picture of it than this, but it is still quite clearly visible to the right :cheers:


----------



## JulioCAF (Jan 8, 2015)

EDIT


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On several towns of the Buenos Aires Province, in Argentina, a famous architect called Francisco Salamone built City Halls following his unique style, using mostly the elements of the Modern style. The towns did grow a lot after the construction of these pieces of art. These are those towns:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Even the smallest thing can be much more pleasant with some streamline design. 

A Milk Bar in the US.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/geoffgoddardphotography/18604591410/


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

45 Park lane, London, UK


----------

